# Mantis, PROHIERODULA sp.



## Darkrai283 (Feb 1, 2015)

_*[25.01.15]*_

Picked up a pair of Prohierodula sp. (picta?) at the S.E.A.S from Arthropodia.



IMG_2373 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2378 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2375 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 1, 2015)

_*[26.01.15]*_

Sexing pics

*Male:*


IMG_2392 by Darkrai283, on Flickr

*Female:*


IMG_2391 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## dmina (Feb 1, 2015)

Really cute... love the pink lips... Congrats on the pair... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 20, 2015)

dmina said:


> Really cute... love the pink lips... Congrats on the pair... Thanks for sharing..


Thanks Denise


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 20, 2015)

> XMP:
> 
> They sell their mantids as Prohierodula cf. ornatipennis (Togo)
> 
> ...





> Darkrai283:
> 
> Thanks XMP.
> 
> ...





> Vulcain:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...





> Paul M16:
> 
> Hi. I have just reared P laticollis and they look identical to those in the photos
> 
> ...





> half man half mantis:
> 
> My moneys on laticollis for sure, colourful little buggers.





> XMP:
> 
> As far as I know the Prohierodula genus is not that big, three known species that have been found in the hobby:
> 
> ...


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 23, 2015)

Very nice coloration all over the mantis, very bright colors. The pink lipstick though is unique. Some awesome shots with great clarity, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

A lad on UKmantisforums said:



> Turns out laticollis and ornatipennis are synonyms, so it is the same species. Voila, mystery solved.


Hooray! Mystery solved.  I'll label them as- Prohierodula cf. laticollis "Togo".


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[15.03.15]*_

The female is now pre-sub.



IMG_3058 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3076 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3066 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3067 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[28.03.15]*_

The male moulted to subadult the day before yesterday.



IMG_2194 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[06.04.15]*_

The female moulted to subadult early this morning.



Untitled by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## dmina (Apr 6, 2015)

OMG... those colors are amazing!..Wow... great pics.. thanks for sharing... keep us updated please


----------



## Sticky (Apr 8, 2015)

They are. Beautiful! Yes, please keep us updated.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, I love those eyes! Am I really seeing blue? Any mantis with blue eyes has a special place in my heart. :wub:


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 14, 2015)

dmina said:


> OMG... those colors are amazing!..Wow... great pics.. thanks for sharing... keep us updated please





Sticky said:


> They are. Beautiful! Yes, please keep us updated.





PlayingMantis said:


> Wow, I love those eyes! Am I really seeing blue? Any mantis with blue eyes has a special place in my heart. :wub:


Thanks. Yes, that is blue that you are seeing. The blue eyes contrast the rest of the body which is more of a green/turquoise colour under bright light. Coupled with the faint pink 'lipstick', this species is one of my favourites!


----------



## Sticky (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope they make lots of ooths for you!


----------



## dmina (Apr 14, 2015)

So they are officially Prohierodula cf. laticollis "Togo"??? I have been seeing that name quite a bit lately... someone must have got this ooth by accident..lol

It is a really cool mantis... keep us updated... are you going to breed them? shoot... I just seen you are in the UK.. so no hope for us in the USA

They look like a really nice size... can't wait to see the adult size...


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 15, 2015)

dmina said:


> So they are officially Prohierodula cf. laticollis "Togo"???


No, that's not the official name of this stock and they have been confirmed by a member on the UK Mantisforums that all the markings matches ones of a _P. laticollis._ The only reason why I'm calling them _Prohierodula cf. laticollis "Togo"_ is because none of the males or females of this species are adult yet and it's not definite that these are _P. laticollis_ (dead specimens of adults have not been sent off to professional taxonomists yet). 

Therefore, I'm using the term _"cf."_, which is an abbreviated form of the word_ 'conferre' _in Latin, which means 'compare to'. It means it is similar to the species named but it could be a variant, or a different species. Also, the _"Togo"_ part is the location data where the ooth of this stock was collected to set it apart from any other _P. laticollis_.



dmina said:


> I have been seeing that name quite a bit lately... someone must have got this ooth by accident..lol


Nope, as far as I know, I'm the only one on social networking websites and forums with this particular stock of this species as I have not seen anybody else with them, out of all the people on:

Mantidforum (US)

UK Mantisforum (UK, lol)
About 8,000 people on Mantis keeping groups on facebook.

I have been posting the exact same photos and info on my facebook page- Richard's Inverts... and also on these mantis keeping groups on Fb as well. Maybe that's where you have been seeing all of these _P. cf. laticollis "Togo"_?  




Sticky said:


> I hope they make lots of ooths for you!





dmina said:


> It is a really cool mantis... keep us updated... are you going to breed them? shoot... I just seen you are in the UK.. so no hope for us in the USA
> 
> They look like a really nice size... can't wait to see the adult size...


Thanks.


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2015)

I have to say - that is such a vivid green!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 26, 2015)

Figured they were at least somewhat laticollis from the day you got em xD, cant wait to see adult colors, wings will be a near dead giveaway, as there are gorgeous markings on em.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 26, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> Figured they were at least somewhat laticollis from the day you got em xD, cant wait to see adult colors, wings will be a near dead giveaway, as there are gorgeous markings on em.


We all thought they looked like _P. laticollis_ from the start lol, Andrew. We were just sensible enough to not give them a definite ID until they were adults to make sure no misidentified mantids went into circulation.

I am almost certain that these are _P. laticollis_ now. The male moulted to adult yesterday and the female today. They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sticky (Apr 26, 2015)

Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 26, 2015)

_*[25.04.15]*_

The male moulted to adult... oh wow.

_*[26.04.15]*_

The female moulted to adult as well... oh wow.  

A video of the pair:


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Pictures! Pictures!


Sticky, I can't get photos now but I took a video of them. I embeded the video in the above post.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 26, 2015)

They are exquisite!


----------



## dmina (Apr 29, 2015)

OH WOW is right! beautiful... simply amazing... I want some! the video was cool... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jay (May 13, 2015)

Very beautiful color and nice shape! (=


----------



## MantisRCool (Jan 31, 2016)

I was just now feeding my P. Laticollis and wondering why such a fun, active and colourful mantis is not very popular?

Weeeeird!


----------



## Sticky (Feb 4, 2016)

They are loverly! Where can I get some?


----------

